# 922 will not boot



## oldschnor

This am, 922 was dead. Tried to reboot. Started process but wouldn't reboot. Called Dish. Was told that they had multiple reports on 922 this morning. Issue referred to Engineering. Told to call back in 3-4 days. ????


----------



## tylorert

oldschnor said:


> This am, 922 was dead. Tried to reboot. Started process but wouldn't reboot. Called Dish. Was told that they had multiple reports on 922 this morning. Issue referred to Engineering. Told to call back in 3-4 days. ????


Ill cheack my 922 when i get home tonight. The 922s are unsupported and very buggy! (Is it stuck at "Starting Up...")


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I wouldn't call them unsupported or "very buggy." I'm happy with mine. It is an obsolete model, though, I don't think they will activate anymore... but they do still replace them last I was aware... though they'll likely try and push people to a Hopper where they can.

I do recall seeing my green light on for a while earlier this morning but I was asleep and wasn't worried about it. Seems okay now, though. I wonder what they could have done that would have prevented them from booting up this morning... I'd guess something related to EPG data or something, maybe a glitch in the data that the 922 wasn't able to handle so they had to fix that instead of specifically a 922 problem.


----------



## SandyG3

Mines been down all day too. Just green light.


----------



## zamtex

last night rep told me to keep in standby and it pull update and come up in 2/3 hours. this morning they told me 3-4 days. really getting tired of Dish. wish someone else offered all the south asian channels also.


----------



## tylorert

zamtex said:


> last night rep told me to keep in standby and it pull update and come up in 2/3 hours. this morning they told me 3-4 days. really getting tired of Dish. wish someone else offered all the south asian channels also.


Where is it stuck? Can you send a pic?


----------



## medicjack

First time we tried to use it yesterday it started rebooting and would not stopped. Tried unplugging for 10 minutes but nothing changed. Called Dish this morning and they reported a known issue with 922 receivers. They advised to turn power off (leaving it plugged in) and waiting for at least an hour while it updated.


----------



## tylorert

medicjack said:


> First time we tried to use it yesterday it started rebooting and would not stopped. Tried unplugging for 10 minutes but nothing changed. Called Dish this morning and they reported a known issue with 922 receivers. They advised to turn power off (leaving it plugged in) and waiting for at least an hour while it updated.


Did you ever get an update message?


----------



## medicjack

tylorert said:


> Did you ever get an update message?


Actually I am not sure. Everyone is at work so I don't have anyone at home to take a look.


----------



## P Smith

time to rid off the obsolete model !
ask for replace it and accept only H3 no less !


----------



## zamtex

tylorert said:


> Where is it stuck? Can you send a pic?


at the first start up screen, keeps looping, then goes black.


----------



## zamtex

P Smith said:


> time to rid off the obsolete model !
> ask for replace it and accept only H3 no less !


would love to get H3, but it still does not support International Channels. what a mess


----------



## SandyG3

Just spoke to chat rep at 2:30PM CST. They said leave the receiver plugged in and 7 CST tonight a update will be pushed to resolve it. They are aware of the issue.


----------



## tylorert

SandyG3 said:


> Just spoke to chat rep at 2:30PM CST. They said leave the receiver plugged in and 7 CST tonight a update will be pushed to resolve it. They are aware of the issue.


HAHA, (Sorry to laugh) But my 922 OTA DVR isnt "Bricked''


----------



## shadough

Hrm, u know I never even turned my box on yesterday, so I cant really report if its functioning. I'll check when I get home tonight, however I just 'slinged' into it and saw video, so im assuming its working.


----------



## Arizpe

HI everybody! 
Mine it's dead too. 
Looks like dish is trying to forcing us to upgrade to the hopper, so they can charge us more for the dvr service an xtra for the second tv. They been taking almost all the nice features from this receiver like the on demand or the sling player for new suscribers. This looks like something they send though the regular update they do ever night. I called them but they act like they don't know what's going on.


----------



## tylorert

Arizpe said:


> HI everybody!
> Mine it's dead too.
> Looks like dish is trying to forcing us to upgrade to the hopper, so they can charge us more for the dvr service an xtra for the second tv. They been taking almost all the nice features from this receiver like the on demand or the sling player for new suscribers. This looks like something they send though the regular update they do ever night. I called them but they act like they don't know what's going on.


Welcome to DBSTalk!

They are well awaire of the situition, They are going to fix it tonight. They are only replacing the 922 with 922, NOT Hoppers. And IF you got a hopper you would only pay for 1 tv. (You get one free)


----------



## Arizpe

tylorert said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> They are well awaire of the situition, They are going to fix it tonight. They are only replacing the 922 with 922, NOT Hoppers. And IF you got a hopper you would only pay for 1 tv. (You get one free)


Hi! Thanks for the welcoming. Well the second TV tuner out of the 922 it's free. And no, they now don offer the 922 no more they offer us the hopper to replace it.


----------



## tylorert

Arizpe said:


> Hi! Thanks for the welcoming. Well the second TV tuner out of the 922 it's free. And no, they now don offer the 922 no more they offer us the hopper to replace it.


I have an UN Activated 922. Perhaps im the last one?


----------



## medicjack

Has anyone had theirs start working again? No luck here.


----------



## Arizpe

medicjack said:


> Has anyone had theirs start working again? No luck here.


No, mine still dead! 


medicjack said:


> Has anyone had theirs start working again? No luck here.


----------



## SandyG3

Just called back in. Still no ETA on the fix. I have 2 other receivers on the account so thankfully I'm not out of business fully. I did ask and they did offer a small discount on my bill for the next 6 months.


----------



## medicjack

I got an email today that said to call tech support. He just walked me through the fix and it is back working.


----------



## P Smith

medicjack said:


> I got an email today that said to call tech support. He just walked me through the fix and it is back working.


why not share the fix with other "suffering" owners of the model ?!


----------



## medicjack

I should have written down the steps as we went though them but I think they were (I had a blank screen with the receiver on so it could be different if you have something else):

1. On the Sat press "Menu" on the remote. The menu screen should come on the TV. 

2. Go to Settings. 

3. On the remote press DVR play button twice, followed immediately by the Stop button once. 

3. Go to Tools icon on the menu screen. 

4. Select "Clear RMS" and "Execute". 

5. Hold down the power button on the front of the receiver until it starts to reboot. 

It will go through a few reboots for about 15 minutes then acquire the sat signal.


----------



## zamtex

P Smith said:


> why not share the fix with other "suffering" owners of the model ?!


I called tech support back yesterday also. first he told me its still going to be a few days. when I started yelling and said someone from Dish sent me an email to call. then he said, ok let me see what I can do. thats when he told me to press the menu button, go to settings, press play twice and the stop button. scroll down to tools menu, select 'Clear RMS' and hit execute and save. wait 30 seconds and hit reset button on front of receiver. took several minutes and reboots for it to come back online.


----------



## SandyG3

The RMS clear worked for me too. The rep I talked to knew exactly how to do it and said she had already helped a few people with it this morning.


----------



## shadough

Wow. That's nice for everyone, an actual self service fix.

Welp to update, my 922 didn't suffer the same fate, when I got home it was working normally, although I have noticed lately its not getting the nightly update, however it did update last night.


----------



## P Smith

anyone get clear understanding what the "Clear RMS" stand ?


----------

